

Ask HN: One-click unsubscribe, wth - somid3

No one uses one-click unsubscribe. I get 100s of emails from Pinterest, Microsoft Health Vault, Twitter... and none of the have a one-click unsubscribe. This is getting to a very ridiculous level of annoyance.<p>Is there a way to force people to respect people&#x27;s inboxes and provide a one-click unsubscribe -- that is, without requiring the user to log into his or her account, and then go to &quot;account settings&quot;, and go through 3-4 clicks?
======
t0
Gmail will sometimes try to unsubscribe you if you flag a message as spam.

~~~
somid3
yeah, certainly not for all the 100s of services out there -- I am not even
sure what they do, I think they just ping the URL of any "unsubscribe" link

